# Is embroidery expensive?



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm sorry if that's a really stupid question, but I'm thinking about offering a Flexfit retro trucker cap with a modified version of my logo on it. Nothing fancy. Two colors at most.

I contacted a local embroiderer in the hopes of saving money on shipping and being able to run over and take a look at a sample if I need to, but when I got the estimate today I was very shocked.

With ME supplying the caps, it will cost $10+ per cap if I do the minimum order which is 24. Does this sound right to you guys? This is the only estimate I have gotten but I thought I'd get some straight answers from you before I spend any more time on this.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think that sounds really expensive. I do hats all the time and never charge that kind of money wholesale. I have charged more than that for retail. .... JB


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks, JB. That's what I thought! If my total cost is ~$12.50/each I won't be making any money. 

What is really confusing (and again keep in mind I don't know how this whole embroidery thing works) is I asked them to quote two different logos:

#1 - One color: a simple crown, a star and some type
#2 - Two color: a simple crown, a star and some type – but with a starburst behind it

The digitizing fee for #1 was $75 and the digitizing fee for #2 was $55. I thought it would be the opposite.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Rhonda, what is the size of the logo and do u know the approx. stitch count?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Rhonda,

Embroidery prices are usually based on the stitch count. $12.50 would usually be for something like 50,000 stitches. A hat is usually about 5,000 stitches and should not cost you any more than $3 each.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree with Joe. We embroider caps daily and from 3 to 5 a cap would be a fair price.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, thanks guys. I have no idea what the stitch count is but the logo is 2 x 2" – probably 30–40% of that being negative space – so it's not like it's 2 x 2" of solid color.

Would $3-5/cap be a fair price even with a minimum as low as 24?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

queerrep said:


> Would $3-5/cap be a fair price even with a minimum as low as 24?


Yes, that price was based on 24.


----------



## dangard (Dec 25, 2006)

Have you tried getting a quote from Otto caps? That is where we get ours from but we do our own embroidery on them.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

dangard said:


> Have you tried getting a quote from Otto caps? That is where we get ours from but we do our own embroidery on them.


No, but I just picked up their catalog at Atlanta ISS. I will look into that as well. Thanks!


----------



## ChristyC (Feb 12, 2008)

You may get a better rate if you let the embroiderer supply the caps. That is where the profit is usually made. The stitch rate is often higher for customer supplied items for this reason.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

ChristyC said:


> You may get a better rate if you let the embroiderer supply the caps. That is where the profit is usually made. The stitch rate is often higher for customer supplied items for this reason.


Okay, thanks for the advice. I don't have a problem with that as long as they can get the cap I want.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Rhonda, the cap you have in the pic is a 6 panel trucker. Is that the cap and color you are wanting? If so, where did it come from? Looks like maybe magic or cobra


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

Based on your description of the logo the cost for the embroidery through a contract decorator should be somewhere around $2.75 each for 24 hats. If the design varies from your description and the stitch count is higher than what I am estimating the cost will increase.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

propsuper said:


> Rhonda, the cap you have in the pic is a 6 panel trucker. Is that the cap and color you are wanting? If so, where did it come from? Looks like maybe magic or cobra


Hey Frank! It's the Flexfit 6606T Retro Trucker Two Tone in brown/khaki and also possibly the same in rust orange/khaki.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

P.S. I'm not married to this particular cap and haven't even ordered a sample to see how it fits ... so I am open to similar caps, but I really would like them to have the same color combos.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Joe,
I can't believe people are still charging by stitch count. That was waaaaaaaay back when you had to manually insert each individual stitch. It isn't any harder to do a large design than a smaller one, but the price difference does come into play since some of us actually test stitch every design before we send it out. Also, there is a difference between those who use auto-digitizing software and those of us who do things manually. Rhonda, also be aware that there are huge differences in stitch out quality. I know of several larger shops who just want to get the job done, quality be damned. I actually contract the work for a couple of their better customers around here. As with anything else, there are good and bad embroiderers and there is no set fee schedule. Shop around and don't be afraid to ask for samples.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

imeccentric said:


> Joe,
> I can't believe people are still charging by stitch count. That was waaaaaaaay back when you had to manually insert each individual stitch. It isn't any harder to do a large design than a smaller one.



Jim, the pricing estimate I gave was not for digitizing. It was for the actual stitch out based on 24 items. On all the work I have seen, stitch out is still based on number of stitches. How do you charge?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Joe,
I charge by actual machine time. Some low count designs with lots of color changes and stops eat up more time than a lot of larger count simple designs. I just find it's easier for me to charge $1/minute/head. But, that said, I focus more on specialty designs that the big boys can't compete with My niche is not in numbers but in quality and really special stuff. Thank heavens there are so many ways to actually make money in embroidery Also, if a person does order more than 6 of any one item, I usually throw in the digitizing for free unless it's really complicated. Most designs can be digitized for around $20-25 unless you get into portraits, complicated cars, or a favorite lifelike animal. I rarely lose a sale because of pricing, but if I do, that's ok too. I'd rather have a fussy customer who isn't just looking for the cheapest work because they aren't loyal customers . I'm not saying my business model is the best, but it works for me


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Good info Jim.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

imeccentric said:


> Joe,
> I charge by actual machine time. Some low count designs with lots of color changes and stops eat up more time than a lot of larger count simple designs. I just find it's easier for me to charge $1/minute/head. But, that said, I focus more on specialty designs that the big boys can't compete with My niche is not in numbers but in quality and really special stuff. Thank heavens there are so many ways to actually make money in embroidery Also, if a person does order more than 6 of any one item, I usually throw in the digitizing for free unless it's really complicated. Most designs can be digitized for around $20-25 unless you get into portraits, complicated cars, or a favorite lifelike animal. I rarely lose a sale because of pricing, but if I do, that's ok too. I'd rather have a fussy customer who isn't just looking for the cheapest work because they aren't loyal customers . I'm not saying my business model is the best, but it works for me


I agree Jim, I like customers who expect quality and know cost are involved. .... JB


----------

